# 9325k hqi?????



## Ultimbow (Sep 10, 2005)

Does any one know if 9325k hqi 150w bulb exist if yes where could i find it.

Thanks


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

They have a CF bulb, I think the closest you will get it the ADA 8000k that folks seem to really like


----------



## ray-the-pilot (May 14, 2008)

I don't know about 9325 but 10,000 K is a standard bulb. CoraLife sells it here:

http://www.fish.com/itemdy00.asp?T1=710199&srccode=FSHSHPNG


----------



## thefishmanlives (Feb 15, 2008)

Aqualine Buschke makes a 5000k bulb that has a higher amount of red in it to highlight red plants in planted tanks. No, I have not tried it yet but will soon. Can be found for about $55 + shipping. I used a fishneedit 8000k bulb and hated it. too much white almost blue. Probably good if you have green only plants. I went back to 6700k for now.



Ultimbow said:


> Does any one know if 9325k hqi 150w bulb exist if yes where could i find it.
> 
> Thanks


----------

